# Milan - Uefa: a giugno nuove sanzioni.



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre. 

E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Il loop è sempre lo stesso


----------



## vannu994 (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il loop è sempre lo stesso



Se la storia si ripete, per il prossimo mercato nuovo closing


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Maggio 2019)

2024 arriva presto, grazie. Sbrigati.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.


"In piedi, campeggiatori, camperisti e campanari! Mettetevi gli scarponi! Oggi fa freddo! Qui fa freddo ogni giorno! Fa freddo! Non siamo mica a Miami Beach, sai?.....''


----------



## EmmePi (16 Maggio 2019)

EVVAIII sanzioni come le cigliegie: una tira l'altra.

Le strade sono tre, o Singer se ne frega altamente del FPF come fanno le potenti d'europa andando allo scontro aperto totale, oppure punta a farsi squalificare un anno facendoci mettere fuori dalle coppe (sopratutto se non si centra la CL), e fa campagna acquisti faraonica rinforzando pesantemente la squadra per poi puntare in un anno fenomenale con entrata in CL entrate raddoppiate sponsor a go-go...

Terza strada: Pallottizziamoci e rodiamoci il fegato fino al 2024.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> EVVAIII sanzioni come le cigliegie: una tira l'altra.
> 
> Le strade sono tre, o Singer se ne frega altamente del FPF come fanno le potenti d'europa andando allo scontro aperto totale, oppure punta a farsi squalificare un anno facendoci mettere fuori dalle coppe (sopratutto se non si centra la CL), e fa campagna acquisti faraonica rinforzando pesantemente la squadra per poi puntare in un anno fenomenale con entrata in CL entrate raddoppiate sponsor a go-go...
> 
> Terza strada: Pallottizziamoci e rodiamoci il fegato fino al 2024.



Se Singer volesse potrebbe prendere la prima strada senza problemi. SE lo volesse, appunto.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Ah, iniziavo a sentirne la mancanza....


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Per quanti anni dovremo ancora purgare l'ultimo periodo del nano e cravattagialla ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> EVVAIII sanzioni come le cigliegie: una tira l'altra.
> 
> Le strade sono tre, o Singer se ne frega altamente del FPF come fanno le potenti d'europa andando allo scontro aperto totale, oppure punta a farsi squalificare un anno facendoci mettere fuori dalle coppe (sopratutto se non si centra la CL), e fa campagna acquisti faraonica rinforzando pesantemente la squadra per poi puntare in un anno fenomenale con entrata in CL entrate raddoppiate sponsor a go-go...
> 
> Terza strada: Pallottizziamoci e rodiamoci il fegato fino al 2024.



Non è cosi che funziona. 

Se ti becchi la squalifica dalle coppe è applicata la primo anno utile, cioè te la becchi l'anno dopo se vai in Champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Intanto occhio a cosa accade in casa city.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo la punizione sia grande. Restare in questo limbo non si può. Serve un accordo e per raggiungerlo si deve prima andare allo scontro frontale.
Non mi piace questo generale atteggiamento di omertà. Tutti hanno capito i problemi del FPF, e tutti ne hanno capito l'utilità. È ora di far uscire le finalità politiche sottese in uno scontro che può solo migliorare l'applicazione del giusto principio alla base.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.





EmmePi ha scritto:


> EVVAIII sanzioni come le cigliegie: una tira l'altra.
> 
> Le strade sono tre, o Singer se ne frega altamente del FPF come fanno le potenti d'europa andando allo scontro aperto totale, oppure punta a farsi squalificare un anno facendoci mettere fuori dalle coppe (sopratutto se non si centra la CL), e fa campagna acquisti faraonica rinforzando pesantemente la squadra per poi puntare in un anno fenomenale con entrata in CL entrate raddoppiate sponsor a go-go...
> 
> Terza strada: Pallottizziamoci e rodiamoci il fegato fino al 2024.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è cosi che funziona.
> 
> Se ti becchi la squalifica dalle coppe è applicata la primo anno utile, cioè te la becchi l'anno dopo se vai in Champions.



I conti vengono fatti sui vari trienni... Anche se ci escludessero quest'anno, non puoi fare acquisti come cavolo vuoi perchè tanto l'anno dopo siamo punto e a capo... Il dramma è che per i canoni attuali della UEFA, per azzerare i debiti del triennio in cui siamo, dovremmo vendere senza comprare nessuno.... L'ultimo triennio comprende l'ultimo anno di Berlusca dove perdemmo se non ricordo male intorno agli 80 milioni... Con le due nuove proprietà perdemmo ancora di più... saremo in rosso di 200-250 milioni nel triennio. E' praticamente impossibile pareggiare


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Se la storia si ripete, per il prossimo mercato nuovo closing



Per me ci saranno veramente novità entro pochi mesi a livello di proprietà.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Va beh, ovvio e giusto.

Abbiamo il bilancio più disastroso del mondo del calcio.

Se ste regole esistono, normale essere puniti, non facciamo gli italioti.

CL sempre più fondamentale amici miei... senza è melma, poche balle.


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Intanto occhio a cosa accade in casa city.



Probabilmente nulla.
Sarebbe un assist clamoroso per la Super Lega scissa dall'UEFA.

Voglio proprio vederla l'UEFA che esclude un Manchester City con De Bruyne, Aguero, Laporte e Sanè. Gli sponsor della Champions League ne saranno felicissimi.


Anche vero che dopo quello che è uscito fuori su Football Leaks (senza Football Leaks probabilmente si sarebbe risolto tutto con la solita multa), qualche misura la dovranno adottare o contro il City o contro lo stesso FPF ridimensionandone le regole come lo stesso Ceferin aveva già anticipato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me ci saranno veramente novità entro pochi mesi a livello di proprietà.



Chissà si possa raggiungere una situazione davvero stabile e definitiva, credo che tutti ci siamo ampiamente rotti e palle. Io però a differenza tua dubito fortemente si muova qualcosa già quest'anno (nemmeno il prossimo, forse). Ma parlo solo per sensazioni


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, ovvio e giusto.
> 
> Abbiamo il bilancio più disastroso del mondo del calcio.
> 
> ...



Concordo, ma in parte. Paghi gestioni di una società che non sei tu. Paghi la gestione di una proprietà che non sei tu. Paghi l'inaffidabilità economica e di gestione di soggetti che non sei tu.

In tutti i casi è una punizione fine a se stessa, perché non si punisce chi ha gestito male i conti (non ci sono più) e non si tutela alcun creditore (Elliott è adempiente). La punizione è per un discorso di immagine e si punisce il marchio Milan. È una sorta di punizione di tipo "esemplare", serve come deterrente per altre società affinché capiscano che non si può cambiare proprietà e passarla franca. Ma in che modo questo impedirebbe a chi sa bene che andrà via di fare magagne a destra e sinistra? Il deterrente non ha nessuna funzione deterrente.

Elliott avrebbe diritto a 3 anni di bilancio libero, dove per libero intendo che alla fine del triennio deve essere in pareggio. E, per come sostengo da tempo, dovrebbero anche spostare questi 3 anni a 5, come statistica economica rileva per il pareggio di bilancio in quasi tutte le società medio-piccole per il rientro degli investimenti iniziali.


----------



## James45 (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me ci saranno veramente novità entro pochi mesi a livello di proprietà.



Me lo auguro, così come mi auguro non sia solo una tua sensazione (a furia di sensazioni positive qua dentro, stiamo soffocando).
Solo che i pochi mesi porterebbero al closing a campionato iniziato... e vai col tango


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il loop è sempre lo stesso



Pensa che trionfo sarebbe per il Demonio e i burattini che lo schermano una combinazione quarto posto (con conseguente conferma di Gattuso) e successiva squalifica UEFA che costringesse a dismettere mezza rosa e costruire un Milan giUovine ed italiano...
Scommetto dieci euro che finirà proprio così, guarda un po'...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per quanti anni dovremo ancora purgare l'ultimo periodo del nano e cravattagialla ?



finchè non venderanno per davvero ahahahahahah.

no dai a parte la battuta qua è sempre lo stesso teatrino. già sto sentendo le parole: "vorremmo spendere, ma la uefa ce lo impedisce..."


----------



## Davidoff (16 Maggio 2019)

Pochi *****, se dobbiamo rientrare di 250 milioni spesi nell'ultimo triennio siamo una società defunta. Vendere tutti e ripartire da zero. Distrutta una delle società più gloriose del mondo, spero che il nano e i suoi complici patiscano l'inferno quando finalmente moriranno.


----------



## Boomer (16 Maggio 2019)

Non avete capito che il Milan va contro l' FFP perchè non possiamo rientrare da quei passivi?


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Pochi *****, se dobbiamo rientrare di 250 milioni spesi nell'ultimo triennio siamo una società defunta. Vendere tutti e ripartire da zero. Distrutta una delle società più gloriose del mondo, spero che il nano e i suoi complici patiscano l'inferno quando finalmente moriranno.



Non vorrei dire una fregnaccia, ma andando a memoria, dobbiamo dall'anno prossimo rientrare di 120 più i 70 di quest'anno. 
Considerando però che i 120 non li ha fatti Elliott ma la gestione cinese. 

Ora, io sono convinto che le ragioni di Elliott che la porterebbero a vincere in un'aula di tribunale riguardano la non correttezza delle norme del FPF sul passaggio di proprietà. Questo in realtà spiega agevolmente perché siano stati spesi 70 milioni per comprare Piatek e Paquetà quando in realtà non adoperandoli si rischiava un pari di bilancio già dal primo anno: il fondo confida di raggiungere un accordo che veda il pareggio nei 3 anni da quando ha acquistato il Milan.

Se tanto mi da tanto, e la posizione viene condivisa (lo sapremo con la prossima sanzione ed il possibile futuro accordo), il recupero sarebbe di 70 milioni, inteso come recupero di un debito per il primo anno.

In tutti i casi.. e vabbé, se non ci riusciamo fa niente. Spendiamo e ci occupiamo del campionato fino alla superlega. Del resto, non penso che possiamo vincere una champion's prima del 2024...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Probabilmente nulla.
> Sarebbe un assist clamoroso per la Super Lega scissa dall'UEFA.
> 
> Voglio proprio vederla l'UEFA che esclude un Manchester City con De Bruyne, Aguero, Laporte e Sanè. Gli sponsor della Champions League ne saranno felicissimi.
> ...



Se dovesse succedere nulla nei confronti del city non farebbero che darci la conferma che tutti più o meno aspettiamo : il fpf è fuffa.


----------



## Goro (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Siamo già mezzi defunti tanto, se peggiorano le sanzioni possiamo chiudere tutto


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Maggio 2019)

Oggi hanno accusato (giustamente) il City e nemmeno dopo un'ora il club si è fatto sentire pesantemente: premesso che è nel torto, hanno comunque voce in capitolo, si fanno sentire, e hanno gente competente che riuscirà a vincere la questione. A noi mancano dirigenza e allenatore da oltre dieci anni, anzi, vi dirò, alla fine Berlusconi è stato il meno peggio di tutti, almeno ammetteva di non poter fare investimenti, qua invece fra cinesi che prendevano Ronaldo ed Elliott che può permettersi Ronaldo, Ronaldo il fenomeno, Messi, Neymar ecc. stiamo facendo figuracce sia in campo che fuori dal campo.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Oggi hanno accusato (giustamente) il City e nemmeno dopo un'ora il club si è fatto sentire pesantemente: premesso che è nel torto, hanno comunque voce in capitolo, si fanno sentire, e hanno gente competente che riuscirà a vincere la questione. A noi mancano dirigenza e allenatore da oltre dieci anni, anzi, vi dirò, alla fine Berlusconi è stato il meno peggio di tutti, almeno ammetteva di non poter fare investimenti, qua invece fra cinesi che prendevano Ronaldo ed Elliott che può permettersi Ronaldo, Ronaldo il fenomeno, Messi, Neymar ecc. stiamo facendo figuracce sia in campo che fuori dal campo.



Non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo, ma al momento la nostra dirigenza ha ricevuto una sanzione, si è opposta, è andata al TAS, ha vinto e si è vista trasformare la sanzione dell'esclusione delle coppe in una sanzione del tipo un cucchiaino di zucchero in meno nella tazza del caffé mattutino.
Come si dice, le chiacchiere stanno a zero... nonostante le diversità fra City e Milan, sarà l'evolversi della questione a chiarire quanto la società si difende. Il PSG sappiamo sapersi difendere ad esempio...


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 maggio, il Milan a giugno potrebbe essere punito dalla Uefa, anche abbastanza duramente, per il triennio 2015/2018 e per il bilancio 2017/2018 che ha fatto registrare un passivo record di -120 mln ed oltre.
> 
> E il TAS? Ancora nessuna udienza fissata. Possibile che il Milan stia aspettando la decisione della Uefa riguardo il periodo 2015/2018.



Questo sistema calcio fa venire la nausea.
Non so quanto lo reggerò ancora.


----------

